# Sea of Cortez in March



## 6string (Oct 19, 2006)

I have been to the BVI several times. We are considering on going to the Sea of Cortez, sailing out of La Paz at Easter of 2008 ( late March ). Has any one been there at that time of year? Are the Whales still in the area? How is the snorkeling.

I will be bringing my brothers family with. It will be their first charter and I would like it to be a good experience. The 2 boys with us are 9 & 11 Well, we will have 2 adult boys too. Are there many coral reefs and good places to explore for us. Are there any interesting ports or is it mostly desert once you get away from La Paz.

Your info on this area is appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Jeff,
We chartered from moorings out of la Paz in Jan 06. We really enjoyed ourselves. The sailing is good and secure anchorages are always close at hand ,lots of 1-2 sails kept everybody happy. Take a shorty wetsuit and you will enjoy snorkeling more. The water isn't cold but after a half hour it gets chilly. The snorkeling is OK but not great, there are puffer fish everywhere and that of course is what we mosstly caught when fishing in our anchorage. The puffers get washed up on shore and carcasses are above the water mark so if you are walking there watch your step , the quills don't get softer when the fish is dead. There are no store or settlements except for fishing villages, until you are a couple days north, the shrimp fishing boats were abundant so it was easy to get a lot of fresh shrimp. We had to use cash because we did'nt want to part with any mix , and thought it unwise to provide tequila. So if you are planning on buying shrimp take extra Coke.
Hope this helps.
Kevin


----------

